# Chinese Airlines Have Appalling OTP



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 5, 2015)

Article: http://time.com/3022331/china-flight-delays-aviation-shanghai/. 

It is rumored that China's most punctual airline, China Southern, has 54% OTP, while some have OTP in the 30s. Delays and cancellations are rampant.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 5, 2015)

Not shocking at all considering the military controls the majority of the airspace with very narrow routes for civilian airliners to go through. I learned the hard way never to take the last flight out on a Chinese domestic route as we were delayed well over four hours due to "ATC issues."


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 6, 2015)

Same thing has happened to me many times in China.


----------

